# Need help with what to buy please &#x1f642;



## Angela (Jun 24, 2020)

Hey

I've been fishing most of my life and went bowfishing twice recently when on vacation and loved it! I'm hooked

I'm not that good at it but I got a few in schools. Was awesome fun 🙂

I want to buy some equipment but I dont have a lot of money so was hoping someone could help me decide on what to start out with that isn't too expensive please?

I want to get out and have some fun but don't have a huge amount of money 

Thanks
Angela 🙂


----------



## GigUm (Jun 20, 2018)

What kind of equipment do you need ? everything?


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Grab you a pawn shop bow and turn it down low, but safely.
Get you a few fiberglass arrows, a reel seat and a Cajun Spin Dr reel, pre-spooled.


that is the cheapest way to go. Of course is you have an old bow laying around, it will be even cheaper


----------

